# Posting my work for the 1st time



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thought I'd share some of my work.

The coat rack and bench were my 1st attempts at woodworking.
The message board was a request from my wife.
The chair is my latest. Since it came out well I'll be making another chair, footstools, side tables and a love seat. 

Thanks for looking,

Rich :smile:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice first projects! :thumbsup:

I really like the Stamped? panel on the message board.

The only thing I would have done different is run the stiles full length on the mes. bd.

great work! :yes:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

All your projects are great, and for your first time, Wow! I really like your new yankee workshop adirondack chairs. I've built many over the years and they are the most comfortable. Nice job on everything.

Red


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice clean looking work. Thanks for sharing those...:thumbsup:


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice work! What finish did you use on the chair?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! On all of them. I especially like the message board. The use of the metal decor is great! Well done!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

red said:


> All your projects are great, *and for your first time*, Wow! I really like your new yankee workshop adirondack chairs. I've built many over the years and they are the most comfortable. Nice job on everything.
> 
> Red


I agree very nice work. 

*Red I think he meant that this is the first time he's posting pictures of his work, not the first time he made anything. I could be wrong but that's how I read it.
*


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> The only thing I would have done different is run the stiles full length on the mes. bd.



The work came out very nice...well done. I agree with full length stiles, but the look it has doesn't make it look overly tall. One thing I would do differently would be to have the end panels on the message board and the bench installed as vertical grain...like the dividers.












 





.
.


----------



## pinokeeo (May 7, 2010)

Nice projects. I like your message board, with the stamped panel.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. What wood did you use for the chair?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those all came out great! Does the bottom of the bench have slats in it? Great touch for melting snow on boots. The metal panel in the msg board really classes it up. But the thing that caught my eye the most is your chair, that came out really nice. Well done Rich !! You may have opened a can of worms though as I'm sure the wife is going to have more projects for you in the future. :smile:


----------



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

*thanks for all the kind words*

Thank you for all of your kind words. 

The metal plate in the message board came out of a cheap coat rack we picked up at a discount store but never ended up using. I copied the design of the message board from something my wife saw in a magazine.

The bench has a slotted bottom for snow melt. I pulled the plans from a Family Handyman magazine a few years ago. 

The Adirondack chair is made out of mahogany and is finished with tung oil. (Thank you Cabinetman for that suggestion). I bought those plans from the New Yankee Workshop. I have the plans for the matching love seat for later this winter. 

These are actually my first woodworking projects besides some jigs and a workbench. 

I'm teaching myself as I go so I spend a lot of time lurking around the forums here and reading magazines so please keep the advice flowing.

If anyone is aware of a woodworking club in the suburbs south of Boston I'd love to hear about it. Seems like there are a few clubs for turners around here but not wood working in general. 

Thanks again,
-Rich


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

lobos3737 said:


> These are actually my first woodworking projects besides some jigs and a workbench.
> 
> I'm teaching myself as I go so I spend a lot of time lurking around the forums here and reading magazines so please keep the advice flowing.
> 
> ...


I guess I was wrong and I'd have to agree with Rich. WOW!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Super nice work. I like them, they are clean, elegant, and very stout looking.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

great work mate :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice Rich. I remember my first project looked like crap tossed in the dumpster and the dumpster threw it back at me.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its all beautiful,Only one little teensie wiensie thing you could have done extra and that is make two message boards,ship one to me to evaluate.Good job.Itchy:thumbsup:


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

mahogany!!!!!!!!! first project out of mahogany!!!!!!!!!! I can barely spell the word.. no way was I brave enough to start my woodworking projects with mahogany... you done good... looks great... you'll be tackling Queen Anne high boys in no time.. I also liked "cabinetmans" tip.. May I add that grain direction can add so very much to the eye appeal.. you might also consider keeping your face grain patterns flowing in one direction. Cathedrals pointing up for the sides and dividers is usally viewed as the most appealing..

Remember.."cut it straight or the boards wont mate..keep it square if you really care"


----------



## Dewoodwork (Sep 19, 2010)

Great looking projects. Looks like you're a natural.


----------

